# Dragon Yanagiba



## FishmanDE (Aug 29, 2020)

So, it came to me in a wild dream the other night. A Yanagiba with a deep, all black, solid wood handle. Seeing pictures of different kinds, the dragon on the doi shirogami #2 seems to match the description closest. But I can’t seem to find a 300mm for sale. Anyone know where I can find? Sukematsu seems to make a blue #2 For 1k. Anyone know of any others? (Wa style, like my dream, no miso please!) Thanks for helping me live a dream.


----------

